# Leaving one forum and joining a new one.



## Nafod

I am hopefully getting my 6 month old 2.0T next week and will be leaving my old Honda forum behind.

So hi and I look forward to being part of this forum. :roll:


----------



## davidg

Welcome   get down to the big TT meet of the year , 20th july Rockingham 8) 8)


----------



## davidg

Welcome   get down to the big TT meet of the year , 20th july Rockingham 8) 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike753TT

Some else in Yorkshire  Welcome 8)


----------



## Nafod

davidg said:


> Welcome   get down to the big TT meet of the year , 20th july Rockingham 8) 8)


My calendar is free that weekend and the car arrives on Friday so I'll look into it.


----------



## Nafod

Mike753TT said:


> Some else in Yorkshire  Welcome 8)


Thanks for the welcome. Are there many Yorkshire folk on here?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome have a lok here for more TTOC info www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------

